
National Security Agency plans major reorganization, combine offense+defense - privong
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/national-security-agency-plans-major-reorganization/2016/02/02/2a66555e-c960-11e5-a7b2-5a2f824b02c9_story.html
======
beezle
This seems bad on a few levels. From an internal security standpoint, the
organization is more vulnerable. From a software vulnerability standpoint,
what good can come of this? Who wins when signit says "don't you dare close
that hole!"? As a company, why would you want to be mixed up in that?

